# 03 Altima 3.5 Wont start, No spark.



## mspearin (May 10, 2014)

I have a 2003 Altima 3.5L standard that will not start. I was driving down the road and when I came up to a stop sign i stopped and the engine just died on me. I tried to start the car again and it wouldn't start. I have checked everything that I can think of. I have replaced the Crankshaft Position Sensor. Swapped out the ECM of the car and had it reprogrammed so the immobilizer would work. I have checked that I have fuel and it works fine. But I have no spark. I have taken apart the whole dash to make sure that the dealership I bought the car from didnt install a kill switch in the car (I own it out right now just wanted to make sure) I have also checked every fuse in the car. Is there something that I am missing that I should be checking or is this car long gone? It only has about 110K miles on it, was running great up until that point. I also dont even have a CEL. So I am at a loss of what to do.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Generally when the crankshaft position sensor is replaced, the camshaft position sensor should also be replaced. I believe most nissan dealers sell them together as a kit. Don't buy them as aftermarket components as they're not as reliable; stay with OEM only.


----------



## mspearin (May 10, 2014)

Alright I understand that I should replace them. I am going to try going OEM, will attempt to do it later today or tomorrow. But I just want to check something. The Camshaft Position Sensor if it was dead, would throw off the timing correct? Which would mean that I would still get a spark but the timing would be off so it wouldn't run. Thus wouldn't it mean the the sensor is not the cause of the no spark problem? Sorry if this is something basic I just want to make sure that I understand everything before I replace things.


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

mspearin said:


> Alright I understand that I should replace them. I am going to try going OEM, will attempt to do it later today or tomorrow. But I just want to check something. The Camshaft Position Sensor if it was dead, would throw off the timing correct? Which would mean that I would still get a spark but the timing would be off so it wouldn't run. Thus wouldn't it mean the the sensor is not the cause of the no spark problem? Sorry if this is something basic I just want to make sure that I understand everything before I replace things.


You said you changed the Crankshaft POS sensor, but never stated with what brand! I would stay away from AutoZone surely...NAPA carries Dephi which is better than AutoZone Duralast, Advance Auto, and O'Reilly's crap...If not possible too go OEM make NAPA your alternative.


----------



## M-train (Mar 4, 2014)

Any updates?


----------

